# Chucky (Child's Play) TV Show Is Excellent



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's getting great reviews. I watched the first episode and it blew my mind, so well written. It digs deep into psychological, and physical warfare.

I highly recommend it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Chu...22i29i30l9.7471j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the tip. Chucky gets lucky, eh? I'll check it out.

Here's a tip: Look for Hell Girl under anime (Japanese language, English subtitled only, please). There are three seasons:

https://myanimelist.net/anime/228/Jigoku_Shoujo:devil:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chibi Ubu said:


> Thanks for the tip. Chucky gets lucky, eh? I'll check it out.
> 
> Here's a tip: Look for Hell Girl under anime (Japanese language, English subtitled only, please). There are three seasons:
> 
> https://myanimelist.net/anime/228/Jigoku_Shoujo:devil:


That sounds interesting! I don't really watch much TV though, I'm much too obsessed with music.


----------

